# Mischling coming soon yay!:D



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

good news to meright now I have 15 crs and 2 extreme redwine got berried. guess what their father is black king kong 
some of the pics


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Do you separate the females once they are berried?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Jaysan said:


> Do you separate the females once they are berried?


Im gonna put them on a seeded 10 gallon tank that is full of java moss, green algae on the walls and bacteria. I prepared this tank ahead for high successful rate of the babies.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow, nice. The breeding in my tanks has slowed down a lot lately, although baby survival rate has been near 100%.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

what exactly is mischling? a cross between CRS/CBS x taiwan bee?


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

chinamon said:


> what exactly is mischling? a cross between CRS/CBS x taiwan bee?


Yes.

Crossed back with other TB or other mischling to get TB's.

Here's a rough chart.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I still haven't read any breeder's confirmation about the ratio, and I doubt it would be like that as I do have a conflicting info from a pretty successful breeder.

I have a berried mischling (by another mischling), I will let you know how that goes.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

randy said:


> I still haven't read any breeder's confirmation about the ratio, and I doubt it would be like that as I do have a conflicting info from a pretty successful breeder.
> 
> I have a berried mischling (by another mischling), I will let you know how that goes.


Well that chart I think is in a perfect genetic world, which over time, law of averages will take effect but it can take 1000 years to get a perfect ratio.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

how on earth are you guys getting such high baby survival rates  I have added sponge filter so I hope to see some improvements in survival


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Here's a rough chart.








[/QUOTE]

So it means my 2 extreme red wines will produce 100% taiwanbees either blackkingkong or redwine.? I also noticed some of the eggs are black. I hope they are king kong.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

camboy012406 said:


> So it means my 2 extreme red wines will produce 100% taiwanbees either blackkingkong or redwine.? I also noticed some of the eggs are black. I hope they are king kong.


Yes, TB x TB will always produce TB's. What kind, I don't know. lol.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

It's said that if your mischling is carrying different colours of eggs (in the same clutch) then it's a good sign. The darker (black or red) eggs are likely to be TBs. It's all hearsay to me for now, and time will tell.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Symplicity said:


> how on earth are you guys getting such high baby survival rates  I have added sponge filter so I hope to see some improvements in survival


To be honest, I have multiple tanks, and in the tanks with Netlea/Lambo substrate, I have not seen any baby death. Like I said, breeding has been slow for my shrimps so babies in different sizes are easy to count, have not seen any decline in number. Of course, these tanks also have no issue with nitrate for whatever reason.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Symplicity said:


> how on earth are you guys getting such high baby survival rates  I have added sponge filter so I hope to see some improvements in survival


I think the secret is you must first have a lot of patience. if your tank is fully matured enough the babies will more likely to survive. I manage to breed crs without supplements like mosura products and etc. coz its not available on that time.im using only hob filters that I didnt clean for years, for water change I use tap and ro mix every week 10percent.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Another mama crs got berried from my taiwan bees tank gotta remove her asap


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

I called this magic mineral water. since I started using this for water change mix it with ro my shrimps became very active and I noticed they often molt, also most of them got berried


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

What are your tank params? I've seen that bottle water before aswell. They sell it at Costco ...


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Symplicity said:


> What are your tank params? I've seen that bottle water before aswell. They sell it at Costco ...


kh 0, ph 6.5, Gh 5, tds 180.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

camboy012406 said:


> kh 0, ph 6.5, Gh 5, tds 180.


I gotta figure out why my RO has a kH of 2 ...........

mine are kh 2, ph 6.5, gh 4-5, tds 140
they are breeding fine. I just hope my TB makes it to adulthood. Going to start being more strict on water changes and do 1 at least once a week. Making sure to match TDS as it drips. Can you tell me your water change process?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

interesting water, will have to check it out 

I don't even do water changes in my plant tank, just top up with the ro/mix.

Congrats on that BKK getting berried. I am still waiting on my lady to hatch. From what I have been told it can take anywhere from 28 - 50 days for TBs to deliver 

She's in the breeder box with my CWB now, and I believe my WR panda is berried too now, so that will be the next 2 for the box. BB and WR.

TB x TB will definitely yield 100% TB, but you can get anything in color and pattern. Yes colored eggs are indicators of BKK presence if you have black in WR, or red in BKK. Mine are all BKK, as no red eggs in there. CWB looks to be all CWB no color in eggs.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

1 month now and they are still carrying eggs. probably because of the cold temperature?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Be patient ;-) As long as they still carry the eggs, it's a good sign.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yep, patience is the key as we all know when it comes to shrimps! 

I know its hard, but it will be worth it in the long run when you see all of those neat little babies scurring around.

My baby Mischlings are growing up real good too now. Hopefully they will join the adults in breeding next year.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Another taiwan bee got berried again


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Good for you....hopefully you will have some new pics of your Taiwan babies soon. I just have the one I posted today....blue panda. Only 1 out of the BKK babies that survived.


----------

